# Chukar Day



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I decided to hit the chukar hills this morning hoping that most everybody else would be out after the pheasants. I was actually planning on going after pheasants today but I don't love crowds and my neighbor who wants to do pheasants with me wasn't able to go today.

So chukar it was.

I just started hunting chukar last year and it has been great. I'm hooked. I was so excited for my new pup to get his nose into some chukar today. It was only our second time out for chukar as we'd been having fun with grouse most of the season. The first time we went for chukar I ended up busting a large covey by myself while the dog was on an adjacent ridge with my dad.

Today we found birds. Lots of work, but a few good coveys with good numbers of birds. Watching your dog pin birds down is something I'll never get tired of. Good dog work is so much fun!

Good news is the dog performed great. Bad news is my shooting was terrible (I think I was having too much fun watching the dog and I ended up getting shots off late because I wanted to see what the dog would do.....or maybe I was just plain missing them).

Good news is we at least got to bring one home. Bad news is getting home was a bigger chore than I thought with the very very flat tire. After breaking a wrench on tight lug nuts and a lot of tinkering around, we finally got on the road again.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a pup that is coming along well but I need to get her on wild birds, would you be willing to share a spot with a beginner?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

The bro and his little Britt got a couple points yesterday


----------

